# Почему фабрика Баранова не производит акордионы?



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (30 Окт 2011)

Интересно знать, почему ООО "БАЯН ЮПИТЕР" делает только баяны, и притом дорогие. Вот например
АККО, ЗОНТА, ООО""Юпитер", Тульская Гармонь, и др. выпускают многа разной низкобюджетной прадукции включая акордионы. Мне кажеца, Баранов тиряет много клиентов.


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Окт 2011)

*ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС*,
Уважаемый ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС, прошу Вас, проверьте орфографию в своем сообщении


----------



## bayanistka (30 Окт 2011)

Не БарАнов, а БарИнов!


----------



## korsar-gold (31 Окт 2011)

Почему же не выпускает? Я играю вот уже 3 года на замечательном аккордеоне совместной работы фабрик Ballone Burini и Юпитера (под руководством Сергея Михайловича Баринова). Правый полукорпус, включая мех - итальянские, а вся левая - шестиголосный цельнопланочный юпитер. Получилось очень удачное сочетание. Большой размер корпусов позволяет "развернуться" воздуху и появиться красивому, звучному голосу, очень сочному басу. 
Достойнейшие инструменты, которые в трио с двумя Юпитерами абсолютно не уступают ни по каким параметрам.

Несколько примеров записи двух инструметов BB+Юпитер:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7INu35xrtw
http://video.yandex.ru/users/bayankras/view/35#


----------

